# Reserve BMQ/SQ not being accepted to full force?



## BIG E (8 Apr 2009)

Is this true? I have already applied to the reserves (Lorne Scots) and I was hoping to get my BMQ done there.  Ive been told that even if I get my BMQ/SQ in the reserves before June 31st I would not have to re-do it. But If I do it after June 31st I would have to do it again in the reg force? It's not a problem but it would be nice to get it done in the reserves. And I also hear that they are all full?


----------



## stefwills (8 Apr 2009)

I just finished a component transfer from the reserves to reg force infantry. I was told to qualify for a Recruit School Bypass, I would need to have my Reserve BMQ, SQ, and I think 80 days Class B. Could someone verify this.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2009)

You're going to have to have at least a year of Cl A to get a recruit school bypass. If you're going to go Regs in under a year anyways, why don't you just apply for the Regular Force and get it over with? You'll be making a salary instead of waiting around as a BMQ/SQ qualified GD person on Cl A until the transfer goes in, and you'll end up doing BMQ again anyways. If you stay in over a year, get a QL3 qualification and maybe then you can skip St. Jean.


----------



## Sonnyjim (8 Apr 2009)

BMQ + SQ Reserves - 8 weeks total
Reg Force BMQ only - 13 weeks

I was in the reserves for 2 years with bmq, sq, DP1, ATCIS Mod1, and showed up every weekend for training and still had to do another 14 weeks DP1 Regular Force Infantry(now 17?). Each situation is different, but don't expect anything for atleast a minumum 1 year for BMQ bypass, and direct entry for 3 years or so Class A. Again this isn't for every situation I know but rough scale.


----------



## Haggis (8 Apr 2009)

The Canadian Defence Academy Director of Training and Education (CDA DTE) is the approving authority for granting equivalencies (known as a PLAR:  Prior Learning Assesment Review) of BMQ (which includes BMQ and BMQ (Land) if you're Army).

I have the matrix on my desk which outlines what P Res courses are required before CDA DTE will grant an equivalency for Reg F BMQ.  Since I can't recall EXACTLY, I will look it up in the morning. Until then, speculation will only lead to more speculation.


----------



## Haggis (9 Apr 2009)

OK, here I am at my desk.

After 2003, a Reservist who has completed:

a. Naval Reserve BMQ Parts 1, 2 and 3 results in equivalency to Reg F BMQ
b. Army Reserve BMQ + BMQ (Land) (the "Soldier Qualification") results in equivalency for Reg F BMQ.
c. Army Reserve BMQ only, you MUST complete the BMQ (Land) "SQ" within 24 months in order to be granted Reg F BMQ.

This only applies to Res F members who CT to the Reg F.  If you release then rejoin the CF the qualification will exipre based on the table below:

Time served	Qualification remains current for 
12 mths            24 mths
24 mths   	48 mths
36 mths   	72 mths
48 mths   	96 mths
60 mths   	120 mths

Clear as mud?


----------



## BIG E (9 Apr 2009)

Alright. Thanks guys! Thats all i needed. 
@ puckchaser. I was thinking about joining the full force. But since im only 17 it makes sense for me to join the reserves and get a feel for military life first. Two years in the reserves will be good for me. If I get bored of it, have all of my qualifications I may as well join the full force in a year or so. How long is the wait when you switch from reserve to reg force?


----------



## Sonnyjim (9 Apr 2009)

Depends on your file and who's dealing with it and if you keep on them. Mine only took 3 months start to finish but I bugged them daily to make sure things were being taken care of.


----------



## stefwills (10 Apr 2009)

My component transfer from Res Combat Engineer to Reg Infantry took roughly 4 months, and that is including my reserve unit forgetting about mailing my file for nearly 2 weeks. I called weekly and probably annoyed a couple people, but it got things rolling. Good luck in the reserves.


----------



## BIG E (13 Apr 2009)

Looks like I might have to do some calling. Im going to give them one more week. They said it would be MAX a month to contact me.
Thank's. I think I will enjoy it a lot. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Apr 2009)

I was just wondering since I did my BMQ through the NavRes, and I have never heard of it being divided in 3 parts...there was no option to do it in Mods.

And yes you are right, if you ONLY do Army Res BMQ+SQ...and no other days....it most likely won't be accepted as reg force equiv



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> OK, here I am at my desk.
> 
> After 2003, a Reservist who has completed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Haggis (15 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> I was just wondering since I did my BMQ through the NavRes, and I have never heard of it being divided in 3 parts...there was no option to do it in Mods.



If you did your course at NRTD since January 2003, then the equivalency applies if you join the Reg F Navy or Air Force.  If you go Army then you will still need to do BMQ(L).



			
				Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> And yes you are right, if you ONLY do Army Res BMQ+SQ...and no other days....it most likely won't be accepted as reg force equiv



I suggest you re-read my post.  Army Reserve BMQ + SQ (now known as BMQ (Land)) since 2003 equals Reg F BMQ.  This is assuming, of course, that no POs were waived or missed.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Apr 2009)

I in fact did do my BMQ through NavRes, May-Jul 2006.

WRT to my BMQ only being valid for the Reg F Navy and AF, I can attest that this is NOT true, for 2 reasons:

1. In the Reg F, Naval, Air Force and Army personnel do the SAME basic training...there is NO difference, and the NavRes do the SAME BMQ as the Reg F.

2. I in fact went Reg F ARMY...and guess what...mine was valid.

From what I hear the Army Reserve BMQ which is called I believe BMQ(L) but refers to ONLY the 4 week BMQ, not the next course, is nowhere near the same as Reg F BMQ...its only 4 weeks long.

So I don't know why they would make NavRes and Air Res, pers do a whole other BMQ, since there's is in fact longer...and the same as Reg F.

and that I have seen Army Reserves BMQ (4 weeks) + SQ (4 Weeks) is not Reg F equivalent for members wishing to CT.  if they only have those 2 courses, they then need a minimum number of Class B days.  <---- this point I have seen with friends in the Militia


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> I in fact did do my BMQ through NavRes, May-Jul 2006.
> 
> 2. I in fact went Reg F ARMY...and guess what...mine was valid.
> 
> ...




BMQ (L) IS NOT the PRes BMQ Course.

BMQ (L) = SQ which is environment specific for Land Force Personnel only.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone

Do we have to place you under maximum supervision on this site?  It seems we are constantly following you around, finding you posting well outside of your lanes with incorrect information.


----------

